# Datum (Zuletzt Geöffnet) einer Datei ermitteln



## Schkripti (26. November 2003)

Hi Forum,

ich will das Datum, an dem eine Datei zuletzt geöffnet wurde, mit VBA auslesen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das funktioniert? Ich weiß wie ich das Erstellungs- und das letzte Änderungsdatum ermitteln kann aber vom letzten Öffnungsdatum steht nirgends etwas....

Vieln Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## ANI (26. November 2003)

hallo Schkripti,

Dieser Tip als Anlage stammt von: http://www.ActiveVB.de 

Arbeite ihn nach deinen Bedürfnissen um.

ANI


----------

